# Hail from SOWEGA



## oldSarge (Feb 14, 2017)

That's SOuthWEstern GeorgiA home of the biggest gnat and carpenter bee populations known to man.

In the next two or three years I plan to leave full time employment and I want to find something that will keep me active. Keeping bees looks to be both an active passtime and practical as it may after some time become self (beekeping) supporting financially. We own a comfortable 7.24 acre county lot that stretches 1,230 feet east to west situated in an agriculture heavy county. Not really sure what honey will be like nestled amongst peanut, cotton, corn fields speckled with random groupings of pecan trees but I aim to find out.

I figure that once we get honey flowing I'll probably put about a quarter of it into meade, I'm already a homebrewer, and the rest we'll sell if we can establish a market.

Well there you go, see y'all round the forum.


----------



## Cadence (Mar 31, 2014)

Welcome to one of the best sources of information on beekeeping on the internet!


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

You should have no trouble selling "real" honey.
It sells itself but don't plan on selling it all in one day. 
My wife sells it at the hospital she works at. Medical people are tickled as heck to get real raw local honey because they know what good medicine it is. Most of it gets sold there but I do have signs in the bee yard. People LOVE to know exactly where their food comes from.

Good luck and welcome to BeeSource.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I lived in SE AL for 10 years before moving back home. I'll give you the gnat title, but I must challenge you on the carpenter bee title status. 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome


----------

